# 11 Things Every Traveler Should Experience in Montreal



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 29, 2017)

11 Things Every Traveler Should Experience in Montreal
By Melissa Locker/ Travel & Leisure/ Trip Ideas/ City Vacations/ Montreal

"There’s never been a better time to visit Canada.

Montreal feels like a European city, minus the jet lag (depending on where you’re coming from). Sitting on the banks of the St. Lawrence River, the city’s streets are lined with a mix of centuries-old architecture and modern skyscrapers that feel surprisingly cutting edge. The juxtaposition between the old and new world—sleek boutiques next to decrepit Chinese restaurants, minimalist coffee shops tucked behind decades-old markets—makes for an enviably charming city that is endlessly fun to explore...."






Farmer's Market
Patrick Donovan/Getty Images 


Richard


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 4, 2017)

There are some great Italian restaurants near Jean Talon Mkt. (Marche Jean-Talon)

From the  McGill Ghetto area go up Ave du Parc past the Plateau & Mile End neighbourhoods .
When Parc ends turn right on Rue Jean Talon and it is about 9 blocks to the market  .


----------

